# Gamo em Portugal



## lreis (23 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,
Nos últimos tempos li referências aparentemente contraditórias relativamente à dispersão deste ungulado em Portugal (não considerando tapadas, cercados e afins).
Do meu conhecimento, constituiu-se um pequeno núcleo livre de Gamo (_Dama dama_) na zona entre Alcácer do Sal e Montemor-o-Novo, um pouco por "acidente". Decorreu da ocupação da antiga Herdade de Palma (salvo erro) por volta de 1975, onde existiria um núcleo destes animais em cercado ou área murada, que foram libertados.
Lembro-me de ter encontrado referências escritas a observações destes animais na região em causa, ainda na década de 80, do século passado.
A partir da década de 90, deixei de as ver indiciando que essa população teria desaparecido.
Para além desta referência, a Norte do Tejo, referiram-me ainda que terá existido um pequeno núcleo na zona da Serra da Cabreira, no final da década de 80, mas que terá desaparecido, fruto do furtivismo.
Relevo que poderá existir aqui alguma sobreposição com outra informação, esta já confirmada a diversos níveis, em que terão fugido de um cercado dos Serviços Florestais na referida Serra, um nº pequeno (indefinido) de veados que deu origem uma pequena população local, mas que não terá vingado fruto do furtivismo.
Destes veados, não existem observações desde o final da década de 90.
Ultimamente, volto a ouvir falar de gamos em áreas não confinadas. 
Questionado diversas fontes dizem-me que terão sido libertados gamos na zona de Monchique (por quem? quando? sairam de alguma cercado?) e mais referências não tenho.
Não ponho de parte que na região alentejana já possa estar a acontecer algures um pouco o que aconteceu com o núcleo de muflões que existe na zona de Moura/Barrancos: a sua multiplicação a partir de uma pequena população que fugiu de uma área vedada.
De qualquer forma, fico sempre um pouco confuso quando vejo referências a esta matéria, a diversos níveias.
Aguém consegue precisar esta minha dúvida?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Penso que a tal população de Alcácer ainda existirá, e estará bastante distribuída por uma grande área

Num forum de caça encontrei uma conversa onde os caçadores falavam da existência de largadas ilegais de veados na zona do Torrão em Alcácer. Depois falaram também de gamos:



> Se bem que, de Gamos e Gamelas ou Damas, a presença é bastante mais antiga, dali até Avis, diria mesmo que nunca deixaram de existir, conheço mesmo, ali bem ao lado, um núcleo, de alguém que sempre os criou, e continua a criar, em regime fechado, pelo único prazer de os poder ver e admirar a cada dia, e quando a lotação do cercado é excedentária... abre o portão e deixa sair uns quantos, cuidando sempre de que saia a correlação correcta de Machos e Fêmeas, assim que, o "fenómeno" da respectiva existência, nem é estranho, nem novidade, pena é que não seja gerido nem melhorado.





> Mas sim, ali na zona gamos sempre existiram, aliás, na Herdade do Pinheiro são vistos regularmente e alguns de bom troféu.
> 
> Em conversa com gentes da zona disseram-me que a Herdade do Pinheiro foi dos únicos sitios abertos em Portugal, onde sempre existiu gamos selvagens, sem qualquer introdução. Algo que desconhecia.





> Porém toda a zona de que falamos, Ferreira, Odivelas, Torrão, Alcáçovas, Alcácer, Cabrela, Palma, Pinheiro, Montemor, Arraiolos e Avis, só para referir algumas, sempre os tiveram, e de há uns anos a esta parte com estas "manobras de marketing", adensou-se o efectivo, até porque como sabemos, em Montaria, entalá-los, não é com duas cantigas, "comem os tiros" e seguem diante dos cães, se antes não lhes escaparem e despistarem, retrancando-se e voltando para trás enquanto deixam as Damas a correr à frente deles.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Para quem não conhece bem esta espécie, fica aqui mais alguma informação:





> *Dama dama*
> 
> El gamo común o europeo (Dama dama, a veces llamado Cervus dama) es una especie de cérvido nativa de la región mediterránea. Se diferencia del otro gran cérvido europeo, el ciervo común (Cervus elaphus), en su menor tamaño, sus astas palmeadas y su bello manto de pelo pardo-rojizo salpicado de motas blancas en primavera y verano (ocasionalmente con una banda oscura en el lomo).
> 
> ...


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dama_dama


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

> 1 Native
> 2 Possibly native, or very early introductions by man
> 3 Early introductions by man (before c.1900)
> 4 Modern introductions by man




Este animal é visto como uma espécie exótica na Ibéria, mas cada vez mais há provas que na realidade a espécie já cá existia. 
Possivelmente os gamos extinguiram-se na Ibéria (assim como na maior parte da Europa) há alguns milhares de anos, sendo mais tarde reintroduzidos pelos Romanos, um pouco por todo o continente.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Jan 2011 às 11:29)

O Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal do Baixo Alentejo refere uma população de gamos em liberdade no concelho de Barrancos

No caso dos Muflões não se percebe se existem apenas em áreas fechadas, ou se também já se encontram alguns animais em liberdade (nomeadamente em Santo Aleixo da Restauração)



> O Gamo (Cervus dama), distribui-se principalmente pelas áreas vedadas, onde são mantidas populações em regime semibravio. *No entanto existe um núcleo importante de animais bravios no concelho de Barrancos.* Acasala em Outubro/Novembro e os nascimentos ocorrem em Junho/Julho.
> 
> O Muflão (Ovis ammon ssp. musimon) é originário da Córsega e da Sardenha e foi recentemente introduzido em algumas áreas vedadas e submetidas a um regime cinegético especial. No Baixo Alentejo podemos encontrar esta espécie em três zonas aproximadamente contíguas no concelho de Moura: Herdade da Contenda, Herdade dos Marvões e freguesia de Santo Aleixo da Restauração.



http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...esource/prof/20-bx-alentejo/2-Base-Ord-BA.zip


----------



## lreis (5 Fev 2011 às 00:36)

Seattle92 disse:


> O Plano Regional de Ordenamento Florestal do Baixo Alentejo refere uma população de gamos em liberdade no concelho de Barrancos
> 
> No caso dos Muflões não se percebe se existem apenas em áreas fechadas, ou se também já se encontram alguns animais em liberdade (nomeadamente em Santo Aleixo da Restauração)
> 
> ...



Os Muflões já existem em liberdade pelo menos na Herdade da Contenda, uma vez que já se fizeram várias observações nesse território.
Mas como os muflões vieram de uma herdade próxima, é bem possível que a área da sua presença seja maior.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Fev 2011 às 16:27)

Já li algures que também haviam gamos em liberdade na Lousã. Mas não sei se não será apenas em cercados no parque biológico.


----------



## Lousano (14 Fev 2011 às 17:23)

Seattle92 disse:


> Já li algures que também haviam gamos em liberdade na Lousã. Mas não sei se não será apenas em cercados no parque biológico.



Quase de certeza que será apenas no parque de Miranda do Corvo.

Nunca ouvi referência a ter sido visualizado algum na serra.


----------



## lreis (15 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

Lousano disse:


> Quase de certeza que será apenas no parque de Miranda do Corvo.
> 
> Nunca ouvi referência a ter sido visualizado algum na serra.



Confirmo esta referência do Lousano.
A haver na Serra da Lousã, é só no cercado do Parque de Miranda do corvo


----------



## lreis (3 Fev 2012 às 22:50)

lreis disse:


> Confirmo esta referência do Lousano.
> A haver na Serra da Lousã, é só no cercado do Parque de Miranda do corvo



Tive acesso a uns mapas de distribuição de espécies cinegéticas em Espanha em redor de 1970.
Queria perguntar aos participantes espanhóis nesta conferência qual a opinião sobre o rigor das demarcações efectuadas.
Apresento-vos o exemplo do Gamo, porque é dos que mais intrigou. 
Isto porque sendo verdade o que vem patente no mapa (só apresento metade da peninsula ibérica) seria previsível que tivessem ocorrido algumas expansões naturais para Portugal, provenientes da Galiza, situação que parece-me que não terá ocorrido.
Será que o que vem patente representam cercados, mesmo que de modo muito grosseiro?


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Fev 2012 às 18:22)

^^

Esse link não é valido. Não dá para ver o tal mapa


----------



## lreis (4 Fev 2012 às 21:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Esse link não é valido. Não dá para ver o tal mapa



Pois...reparei posteriormente que não consegui anexar o mapa à mensagem.
Conseguem dar uma dica como colocar um mapa, que está rasterizado em formato pdf?
A minha falta de desenvoltura informática conduz a estas situações...


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 21:47)

lreis disse:


> Pois...reparei posteriormente que não consegui anexar o mapa à mensagem.
> Conseguem dar uma dica como colocar um mapa, que está rasterizado em formato pdf?
> A minha falta de desenvoltura informática conduz a estas situações...



Para ser mais fácil, abre o mapa no monitor do PC e carrega na tecla "PrtcS" (Print Screen), depois abres o _Paint_ e fazes colar.

Depois é apenas guardar essa imagem num formato compatível (jpeg;tiff,etc.)


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Fev 2012 às 21:38)

E depois carregar o ficheiro para um host na web. Por exemplo: http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Brigantia (6 Ago 2012 às 18:57)

O cercado do Bom Jesus (Braga) também já tem gamos


----------



## boneli (7 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

Brigantia disse:


> O cercado do Bom Jesus (Braga) também já tem gamos




QUAL DELES? Junto ao elevador ? É que lá em cima juntoao mãe de água também tem, não sei é veado ou gamo ao corso.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Ago 2012 às 19:18)

boneli disse:


> QUAL DELES? Junto ao elevador ? É que lá em cima juntoao mãe de água também tem, não sei é veado ou gamo ao corso.



Estava a falar do cercado do elevador. No da Mãe de Água não sei, nem sabia da existencia desse cercado. No fim de semana se puder passo por lá. 
O cercado da mãe de água  fica onde? perto do restaurante?


----------



## boneli (14 Ago 2012 às 01:00)

Brigantia disse:


> Estava a falar do cercado do elevador. No da Mãe de Água não sei, nem sabia da existencia desse cercado. No fim de semana se puder passo por lá.
> O cercado da mãe de água  fica onde? perto do restaurante?



Se reparares a seguir ao Mãe de água em direção ao Sameiro do lado direito tem um cercado em que as vedações estão á face da estrada...presta bem atenção lá para dentro e pode ser que tenhas uma surpresa. Não sei o que são se são veados ou gamos ou cervos mas que tem lá isso tem. E eu que passo lá tantas vezes nunca prestei atenção até que um dia quando trabalhava lá no jazzbar espretei e verifiquei que tinha animais.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Ago 2012 às 17:30)

boneli disse:


> Se reparares a seguir ao Mãe de água em direção ao Sameiro do lado direito tem um cercado em que as vedações estão á face da estrada...presta bem atenção lá para dentro e pode ser que tenhas uma surpresa. Não sei o que são se são veados ou gamos ou cervos mas que tem lá isso tem. E eu que passo lá tantas vezes nunca prestei atenção até que um dia quando trabalhava lá no jazzbar espretei e verifiquei que tinha animais.



Já sei onde é, obrigado. Quando puder irei passar por lá.


----------



## trepkos (20 Ago 2012 às 13:10)

Ontem pela primeira vez avistei Gamos selvagens. Estava um 'bambi' no meio da estrada nacional 2, entre o Ciborro e o Cortiço no concelho de Montemor-o-novo, por volta da 1 e 30 da manhã.

Era apenas um animal que não conseguiu saltar a vedação e por lá andava. Estes animais não andam em grupo? É estranho um juvenil como aquele andar sozinho, ainda procurei ver se avistava o grupo que não deveria andar longe, mas nada.

Há uma foto de péssima qualidade, peço desde já desculpas mas era o que se arranjava na altura, ninguém esperava encontrar um animal destes na estrada.


----------



## Seattle92 (20 Ago 2012 às 13:32)

^^

Conseguiste distinguir facilmente entre um veado e um gamo?

Sinceramente os animais jovens parecem-me todos iguais.


----------



## trepkos (20 Ago 2012 às 13:53)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Conseguiste distinguir facilmente entre um veado e um gamo?
> 
> Sinceramente os animais jovens parecem-me todos iguais.



Aqui só há veados em cativeiro, estão noutra zona do concelho, mas esses estão rodeados de vedações muito altas.

Os gamos têm um padrão único na pelagem e este tinha, não enganava. Não sei é se era macho ou fêmea, era muito pequeno e não tinha chifres. 

Era um belo animal.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2012 às 16:39)

trepkos disse:


> Aqui só há veados em cativeiro, estão noutra zona do concelho, mas esses estão rodeados de vedações muito altas.
> 
> Os gamos têm um padrão único na pelagem e este tinha, não enganava. Não sei é se era macho ou fêmea, era muito pequeno e não tinha chifres.
> 
> Era um belo animal.



Os gamos são mais pequenos que os veados, provavelmente este individuo é uma fêmea jovem 

Os gamos regra geram têm pelagem mais clara e possuem bastantes pintas brancas no dorso que os veados.


----------



## trepkos (20 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

O animal que vi tinha este padrão de pelagem.

Era claramente um Gamo, até porque era na zona deles.


----------



## DMigueis (20 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

Atenção que as crias de veado também apresentam esse tipo de padrão!

E pelo tamanho, poderia ser uma cria deste ano, já bem desenvolvida e, assustada com o movimento do carro, pode ter-se afastado da progenitora.

No entanto, também não descarto a possibilidade de ser uma fêmea jovem de gamo.


----------



## DMigueis (20 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Quanto ao facto de nessa zona só existirem veados em cercados, com a cerca muito alta, não quer dizer que não consigam fugir.

Basta conseguirem abrir um buraco, junto ao chão. Conheço situações deste género.


----------



## Seattle92 (22 Ago 2012 às 10:01)

Já ouvi relatos de veados em liberdade nessa zona. Mas pelos vistos os gamos são mais comuns.

Pena não existirem em liberdade em mais lado nenhum. Pelo menos tenho ideia de só existirem casos em diferentes partes do Alentejo. A norte do Tejo não há nada, certo?


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2012 às 11:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> Já ouvi relatos de veados em liberdade nessa zona. Mas pelos vistos os gamos são mais comuns.
> 
> Pena não existirem em liberdade em mais lado nenhum. Pelo menos tenho ideia de só existirem casos em diferentes partes do Alentejo. A norte do Tejo não há nada, certo?



A Norte do Tejo há gamos na Tapada de Mafra pelo menos, desconheço a existência de mais núcleos populacionais embora não seja impossível terem sido introduzidos noutros locais a Norte do Tejoo.


----------

